# Lets talk about Jeans



## artie (15 May 2021)

Don Williams sang.

I got my first guitar when I was 14
Now I'm crowding 30 and still wearing jeans

Well I'm way way past that and still wearing Jeans.

Levi 501s have been my work and casual wear for about as long as I remember. BUT like so many things they are not what they used to be.

I remember way back when you bought a pair of jeans, they were so hard and uncomfortable they had to be worn for weeks and washed at least once before you could look forward to wearing them.

Nowadays they are comfortable right out of the packet, but are worn out in no time.

Anyone got a recommendation for reasonably comfortable hard wearing work jeans.


----------



## Rorschach (15 May 2021)

Jeans are a fashion item now, probably one of the most long lasting we have ever seen. I don't know the last time I saw a pair of "working" jeans.


----------



## Sideways (15 May 2021)

I was looking for a good pair of work pants recently. By the time I'd looked at stuff all the way up to £100+, I gave up and ordered a new pair of Fjallraven Vidda Pro pants. Good heavy duty polycotton trekking pants. I've been wearing them in the workshop over the last 3 years and must have had well over 200 days wear and many many washes out of the last pair and only just picked up the first small tear at a pocket seam. They've done better than most jeans I've owned.


----------



## paulrbarnard (15 May 2021)

Sideways said:


> I was looking for a good pair of work pants recently. By the time I'd looked at stuff all the way up to £100+, I gave up and ordered a new pair of Fjallraven Vidda Pro pants. Good heavy duty polycotton trekking pants. I've been wearing them in the workshop over the last 3 years and must have had well over 200 days wear and many many washes out of the last pair and only just picked up the first small tear at a pocket seam. They've done better than most jeans I've owned.


I made the same switch from 501 to Fjallraven. Very comfortable and very practical.


----------



## Bristol_Rob (15 May 2021)

Kuhl Men's Kanvus Jeans | GO Outdoors


Outdoors pants for the utility-conscious and fashion-conscious alike.




www.gooutdoors.co.uk





Hardy canvas jeans work for me.


----------



## RobinBHM (15 May 2021)

I like M&S stormwear jeans









Straight Fit Jeans with Stormwear™ | M&S Collection | M&S


Our Stormwear™ tech is pretty clever




www.marksandspencer.com


----------



## heronviewer (15 May 2021)

I like these ones - good for bending, kneeling and other contortions and they last a few years before the holes appear in the knees





Men's Premium Stretch Denim Jeans, Traditional Fit


The rugged quality of our Square Rigger™men's jeans, with a little extra ease built in. Premium 12oz. cotton denim is dual ringspun - an old-school technique that creates yarns of unequall | Lands' End Lands' End




www.landsend.co.uk


----------



## Droogs (15 May 2021)

can't help sorry, not worn a pair of jeans since 1992, switched to wearing hiking cargoes with zips at the knees to make shorts


----------



## 1steven (15 May 2021)

Moved on from jeans at 40. Now cords or moleskins or if I am on my knees work trousers with knee pads.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 May 2021)

Some thirty years ago I hurt my ankle badly - a 13' heavy galvanised gate swung shut behind me and caught the back of my leg., necessitating a heavy plastercast. I usually wore 501s, which were £50 a throw even then, but I had a couple of pairs of cheap ones (two for a tenner) I wore for work. I had to split the leg of a couple of pairs to get them over the plaster so did one of each - the Levis I just nicked the bottom of the leg, gave it a yank and the leg split. The cheap pair? they were work of art to get undone, they were so much better made than the Levis. I never bought Levis again.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 May 2021)

artie said:


> Levi 501s have been my work and casual wear for about as long as I remember. BUT like so many things they are not what they used to be.




Thirty years ago they weren't what they used to be.


----------



## selectortone (15 May 2021)

Got my first pair of 501s in 1966 when I was 15. 

My Dad was in the RAF and we were posted to Singapore at the end of the 60s. For the first six months we lived in a bungalow off-camp until a house on camp became available. Walking back home on my own one evening after dark I became aware of a dog acting very strangely in the road in front of me. It was rolling in the dirt and making very strange noises. As I walked past it came up behind me and took a bite at my leg. I had on a pair of nearly new 501s which, as Artie says, were really stiff and thick material back then. The dog's bite didn't penetrate the jeans which was, I discovered the next day, very lucky for me. I shouted at the dog and it yelped and ran off.

The next day there was a policemen in the road who said that the road was closed because there was the body of a dog down there that looked very much like it had died of rabies and they needed to keep people away until it was properly disposed of.

Still wear 501s now. Every day since I retired.


----------



## Superduner (16 May 2021)

I grew up with Levis, and didn't wear anything else for years until they became both expensive and of much lower quality.

Now I wear Wranglers which I get sent over from Amazon US. For work they do a heavier version called Wrangler Riggs ( Wrangler Riggs Workwear Men's Carpenter Jean, Vintage Indigo, 40W x 34L at Amazon Men’s Clothing store ) in several different styles.

They are very, very comfortable and seem to wear very well.


----------



## Wood&StuffLtd (16 May 2021)

artie said:


> Don Williams sang.
> 
> I got my first guitar when I was 14
> Now I'm crowding 30 and still wearing jeans
> ...


You can still buy jeans that are stiff as boards and need to be broken in. Look up selvedge jeans on Google. Some are made in the UK but many are made on old looms in Japan. They are very expensive. Since retirement I no longer wear anything other than work trousers from Screwfix or Levi 501s, Timberland and M&S jeans for going out anywhere. Mainly denim shorts and short sleeve shirts when summer is at its height. My daughters and grand daughters do not allow me to dress like an old man!


----------



## danst96 (16 May 2021)

Depends how much you want to spend but there's a brand who makes their jeans in Wales using traditional Japanese selvedge denim that will feel like you are wearing concrete pipes for the first 3 weeks as you described. I can't vouch for them personally because they are way out of my price range but I've heard plenty good things about them. (I work in the fashion industry and can vouch for quality going down)

They are called Hiut Denim Co and all their jeans are hand made in Wales.


----------



## danst96 (16 May 2021)

danst96 said:


> Depends how much you want to spend but there's a brand who makes their jeans in Wales using traditional Japanese selvedge denim that will feel like you are wearing concrete pipes for the first 3 weeks as you described. I can't vouch for them personally because they are way out of my price range but I've heard plenty good things about them. (I work in the fashion industry and can vouch for quality going down)
> 
> They are called Hiut Denim Co and all their jeans are hand made in Wales.



Oh and they only do limited runs of about 200 pairs at a time so you have to wait for them.


----------



## Droogs (16 May 2021)

danst96 said:


> Oh and they only do limited runs of about 200 pairs at a time so you have to wait for them.


Best not go on a diet after ordering a pair then


----------



## kevinlightfoot (16 May 2021)

Just best to not go on a diet!


----------



## paulrbarnard (16 May 2021)

danst96 said:


> Depends how much you want to spend but there's a brand who makes their jeans in Wales using traditional Japanese selvedge denim that will feel like you are wearing concrete pipes for the first 3 weeks as you described. I can't vouch for them personally because they are way out of my price range but I've heard plenty good things about them. (I work in the fashion industry and can vouch for quality going down)
> 
> They are called Hiut Denim Co and all their jeans are hand made in Wales.


Thank you for that reference. I had not heard of them before. I've had a look at their web site and might well give a pair a go. As you say pricy but I do get a lot of agrevation from my wife to wear jeans again.


----------



## Ollie78 (16 May 2021)

Carhartt still do proper work gear. 
The dungaree cut canvas trousers are great.
I have never been skinny enough for levi 501's they don't leave any room for actually moving.

Ollie


----------



## bryan267 (16 May 2021)

Ive gone off levis, m&s are cut too tight last batch i got last year, but H&M selvedge are good, wrangler still ok, and carhart are good if you have long legs, tommy hilfiger arent good value for money compared to h&m but are good. I have a great fjalraven coat so will try their trousers following posts above.


----------



## Essex Barn Workshop (16 May 2021)

I hate to bring this thread down a notch, but I am currently wearing a pair of heavy denim workwear jeans with a hammer loop and various tool pockets etc, and a part-elasticated waist band for comfort when bending over etc. Best workwear jeans i have personally ever worn. My first pair lasted a year of daily wear before I cut a hole in them accidentally, otherwise they'd still be going strong. I had bought two pairs, so am still wearing the same brand.
Where from? Lidl. £9.99


----------



## artie (16 May 2021)

Superduner said:


> I grew up with Levis, and didn't wear anything else for years until they became both expensive and of much lower quality.
> 
> Now I wear Wranglers which I get sent over from Amazon US. For work they do a heavier version called Wrangler Riggs ( Wrangler Riggs Workwear Men's Carpenter Jean, Vintage Indigo, 40W x 34L at Amazon Men’s Clothing store ) in several different styles.
> 
> They are very, very comfortable and seem to wear very well.


Now there's an interesting thing.

Amazon won't send them to N Ireland, but would send them to my son in Scotland.


----------



## Droogs (16 May 2021)

@artie maybe they think he does more work than you


----------



## Superduner (17 May 2021)

"They are called Hiut Denim Co and all their jeans are hand made in Wales."

Blimey...I don't pay that much for a suit! Or at least I didn't when in the distant past I had to wear one.


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (17 May 2021)

Superduner said:


> "They are called Hiut Denim Co and all their jeans are hand made in Wales."
> 
> Blimey...I don't pay that much for a suit! Or at least I didn't when in the distant past I had to wear one.


They offer a lifetime free repair service which includes darning holes!!!


----------



## Superduner (17 May 2021)

Ah, it'll be the gold thread that they use.


----------



## paulrbarnard (17 May 2021)

Superduner said:


> "They are called Hiut Denim Co and all their jeans are hand made in Wales."
> 
> Blimey...I don't pay that much for a suit! Or at least I didn't when in the distant past I had to wear one.


My last suit cost just over £1000. I guess it depends who you get to make it and mine was budget... Fortunately I’ve only had three suits in my life. I need to wear one for business meetings and there is a lot of emphasis on what’s acceptable in some circles. One time the entire London equities exchange was down while one of the staff went to buy me a tie as I turned up to fix the systems without one. It was more important for me to wear a tie than to bring the exchange back on line.
£250 for a pair of jeans sounds a lot but it is only one pint of beer a week in the pub. I guess it comes down to what you want to spend your money on.


----------



## Spectric (17 May 2021)

I may be of that age but now refuse to wear jeans as they seem to have become what old people wear, like the blue rinse. They are also useless for walking as once wet they are like wet & dry paper whereas cotton dry out much quicker.


----------



## Nigel Burden (17 May 2021)

Superduner said:


> "They are called Hiut Denim Co and all their jeans are hand made in Wales."
> 
> Blimey...I don't pay that much for a suit! Or at least I didn't when in the distant past I had to wear one.



I haven't bought a suit for twenty odd years. I very much doubt that I could get into it these days.

I'm in competition with James May. Cheap jeans, haven't a clue what they are. Some my wife bought in Tesco I think. I'm still wearing a Guernsey sweater that my wife knitted forty years ago. Not had a lot of wear, and still as good as the day she made it.

Had a look at the Huit Denim Co website. I'm definitely not paying that for jeans. Like the German Wirehaired Pointer on the homepage though.

Nigel.


----------



## Keefy. (17 May 2021)

danst96 said:


> Depends how much you want to spend but there's a brand who makes their jeans in Wales using traditional Japanese selvedge denim that will feel like you are wearing concrete pipes for the first 3 weeks as you described. I can't vouch for them personally because they are way out of my price range but I've heard plenty good things about them. (I work in the fashion industry and can vouch for quality going down)
> 
> They are called Hiut Denim Co and all their jeans are hand made in Wales.


Correct, Cardigan, worn by the 'celebrities' of this world.


----------



## mikej460 (17 May 2021)

Superduner said:


> I grew up with Levis, and didn't wear anything else for years until they became both expensive and of much lower quality.
> 
> Now I wear Wranglers which I get sent over from Amazon US. For work they do a heavier version called Wrangler Riggs ( Wrangler Riggs Workwear Men's Carpenter Jean, Vintage Indigo, 40W x 34L at Amazon Men’s Clothing store ) in several different styles.
> 
> They are very, very comfortable and seem to wear very well.


I've just bought a pair of these, at first they chafed by waist quiet badly as the waist seam is like 80 grit sandpaper. After one wash and tucking my tee shirt in they are fine now.


----------



## fiveeyes (18 May 2021)

artie...look up Duluth Trading, in USA..perhaps their product will be of use


----------



## Thingybob (18 May 2021)

Here go s i buy my jeans from Peacocks 365 straight leg £18 a pair and it dont matter how old you are its if you feel comfortable in what you wear todays jeans are not a patch on 60s 70s jeans Lee Rider, Lee Cooper, Wrangler im 70 and still wear triple denim and proud of it dont need an "influencer" telling me what to wear.I am me


----------



## ivan (18 May 2021)

Try Premier Man for Jeans, slim or baggy, especially in 20% off sale (frequent). I like Supplier for Industry's Uneek brand pro work trousers, very heavy polycotton with pockets pouches pad holders etc. All very cheap, and big sizes for the portly aged...


----------



## Skeety (18 May 2021)

I switched to Ralph Lauren many years ago and they are really comfortable and last well!

eBay from the US is usually the cheapest way. You can get normal sizes in the UK, the big and tall range are exclusive to High and Mighty. Not paying them £200 a pair in the UK when I can get 2 pairs from US delivered for about £140.


----------



## Matress (18 May 2021)

I bought 2 pairs of 501s that were real brand new vintage. IE They were made in the 90s and were found in an old warehouse in Spain. They are absolute quality. Don't know how to link but Google John Simons clothing. It is the coolest clothing shop in the UK by far.


----------



## flying haggis (18 May 2021)

is it just me that thinks that the home page of a jeans manufacturer should feature someone wearing them rather than a girl in SHORTS !!!!

PS my last pair of jeans came from Tesco at least six years ago


----------



## flying haggis (18 May 2021)

Essex Barn Workshop said:


> I hate to bring this thread down a notch, but I am currently wearing a pair of heavy denim workwear jeans with a hammer loop and various tool pockets etc, and a part-elasticated waist band for comfort when bending over etc. Best workwear jeans i have personally ever worn. My first pair lasted a year of daily wear before I cut a hole in them accidentally, otherwise they'd still be going strong. I had bought two pairs, so am still wearing the same brand.
> Where from? Lidl. £9.99


I also have a pair of lidl work jeans but the luxury warm lined ones ! absolutely brilliant in the winter


----------



## paulrbarnard (18 May 2021)

flying haggis said:


> is it just me that thinks that the home page of a jeans manufacturer should feature someone wearing them rather than a girl in SHORTS !!!!
> 
> PS my last pair of jeans came from Tesco at least six years ago


They make the shorts too...


----------



## disco_monkey79 (18 May 2021)

Superduner said:


> I grew up with Levis, and didn't wear anything else for years until they became both expensive and of much lower quality.
> 
> Now I wear Wranglers which I get sent over from Amazon US. For work they do a heavier version called Wrangler Riggs ( Wrangler Riggs Workwear Men's Carpenter Jean, Vintage Indigo, 40W x 34L at Amazon Men’s Clothing store ) in several different styles.
> 
> They are very, very comfortable and seem to wear very well.



Agreed re Wranglers. I also get them from the US, as they do them in a 38 leg. Excellent quality.


----------



## NewbieRaf (19 May 2021)

It’s been a while since I’ve talked about jeans but I’ve been a fan for like forever. This is a big subject but let me highlight a few main areas.

weight

yes believe it or not in the denim world we consider the weight of the yarn. The most popular is 14 to 18 ounces however the weight may not feel the same in different brands - massive subject as it goes into the “weft” the way the denim was made right through to where it is from I.e physical growth location. All that said you should aim as above 14 to 18 ounces.

selvage

Another big subject and if you google it you will find a bizzilion detailed explanations but essentially it is a hem that stops the yarn getting unraveled. It does serve other purposes but that’s the main one. IMO always go selvage.

fit/shrinkage

self explanatory, low rise, yolk type etc however expect all decent denim to shrink by about 1 or 2 percent if it’s washed once or what we call sanforized. IMO don’t ever go for unsanforized as it will demand a lot of taking care of

and finally colour/indigo/fade

proper colour in denim comes from natural indigo which you will pay more for. Why? Well the main reason is the fade. This is one of the main reasons why denim people like me get high quality denim simple because over time it will become personalised to you. Example, I put my wallet in my rightfront pocket. Surely enough that’s where the fade of my denim occurred. Same with me knee area the fade takes the shape of my knees etc. Suffice to say a good pair of denim will conform to you and to you only and will be personal to you. Some say the only other material that does this is leather.

brands

I recommend Edwin, iron heart, pure blue Japan, hair. There are so many but be prepared to pay around 200 pounds as this is considered to be the entry point for proper denim.

wow that was a lot but I hope it was helpful. DM me if you need more detail


----------



## flying haggis (19 May 2021)

paulrbarnard said:


> They make the shorts too...


i saw that, and the prices !!!!


----------



## Thingybob (21 May 2021)

Has anybody seen canvas jeans on thier travels like sail cloth thick and rugged and off white in colour


----------



## Superduner (24 Aug 2022)

Look at the Duluth Trading site. They do a cloth which is very like heavy canvas


----------



## Suffolkboy (24 Aug 2022)

I bought three pairs of wrangler riggs after reading this thread. 

Disappointed with the quality of them to be honest. All three pairs one of the pockets ripped off and I had to sew it back on. within a matter of weeks.

Two pairs I have worn the knees out of and the third is about to go. They haven't lasted more than 18 months.


----------



## Superduner (24 Aug 2022)

Strange - I've been wearing 2 pairs alternately for 5 years with absolutely no issues. I'm not a construction pro, but they do get hammered around the house and garden. Maybe quality has dropped off recently.


----------



## Spectric (24 Aug 2022)

Jeans seem to be what a lot of much older men wear these days trying to re-live their youth, they still just look like old men in jeans.

What is very funny is all these women walking around in the remains of a pair of jeans that has come under fierce attack from a pack of rats, rather than constraining the contents various parts bulge out and the stringy parts look like cheese wires.


----------



## Superduner (24 Aug 2022)

Better jeans than shell suits,imho


----------



## mikej460 (24 Aug 2022)

I bought a pair of wrangler riggs carpenter Jeans from the states, they are very stiff and the stiff waist band chafs my stomach rather badly as it hangs over it somewhat. They've been washed a couple of times but show no signs of softening. The most comfortable jeans for me for daily DIY, gardening and woodworking are from Sainsburys Tu https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...ers:newArrivals:department:Men&searchProduct=
They are pretty hard wearing, don't need running in and last me a year or two (allowing for shorts in summer).


----------



## TRITON (25 Aug 2022)

Spectric said:


> , they still just look like old men in jeans.



Not the ones with turn-ups too


----------



## clogs (25 Aug 2022)

like everyone, got fed up with the qual of Levis, won't mention the stupid prices.....
my jeans dont last long at all.....weld splatter and getting snagged on bit's of steel....finishes them off pretty quick.....
started to buy cheapo's from Tesco...they were a fiver a pair.....gotta say they last well.....

Now here it's to hot for jeans 9-10 months of the year.....so shorts are the go too garment......
my wife found an animal charity shop where all garments are just 1euro.....
thats my go to store now......have some pretty good fashion brands that get hammered....
some I wouldn't be seen in the street with but at euro who cares....
the skin on my legs is a little scarred now with all the rips n catches plus I wont mention weld splatter BUT u do get used to it.....hahaha....
when I get round to opening my crates theres a 1/2 leather cow skin to make a full length welder's leather apron ...
plus once the floor is done I can get back to wearing clogs again....cool in summer n warm in winter...oh, the luxury of clogs....
*shall we ask what foot wear u have.....*
for heavy jobs I have the proper safety boots, Cat's.....all other work I buy Clarks proper leather walking shoes when on sale....rotate two pairs daily.....they get changed at lunchtime for a fresh cool pair...good tip, only buy shoes with a leather inside lining....
I keep one pair of soft almost worn out shoes for roof work or climbing....
PS, havent owned a pair of plimpsoles (remember them)/trainers for longer than I can remember....I'm on my feet all day, from 7am till around 9pm....keep saying I must get a pedometer, but I'm told ur iPhone can do the job but they are to heavy in ur pocket.....


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Aug 2022)

I wore 501s for years until I had an accident and hurt my ankle badly. I butchered two pairs of jeans to be able to get them on and realised how much better made the £5 pair from the market was than the £50 501s.


----------



## eribaMotters (25 Aug 2022)

I'm 61 and must admit I wear shorts every day. If it is really cold I'll put on a cheap pair of M&S jeans or fleece things to work in. I still wear my 32" waist 501's, some a few years old and some must be 15/20 years old, but if I'm told to put trousers on as we are going out.

Colin


----------



## DRC (25 Aug 2022)

artie said:


> Don Williams sang.
> 
> I got my first guitar when I was 14
> Now I'm crowding 30 and still wearing jeans
> ...


If you can still get them I'd suggest LEE.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Aug 2022)

... they were so hard and uncomfortable they had to be worn for weeks and washed at least once before you could look forward to wearing them.

We used to wear them in the sea for weeks when new.


----------



## Seascaper (25 Aug 2022)

artie said:


> Don Williams sang.
> 
> I got my first guitar when I was 14
> Now I'm crowding 30 and still wearing jeans
> ...


If you keep up with the latest fashion trends, youngsters of my sons age, 22 are all going bananas about wearing Dickies workwear as trendy gear. My Dickies boiler suit, navy blue, brass zips, lots of pockets, worn out knees and splattered is now seen a fashion ikon by youngsters. Dickies polyester work trousers, T shirts with the brand logo are now top fashion by this age group. If you go to their website is it difficult to find sensible workwear, only new fashion items. Also buying Levi 501 from USA in heavy denim, cost £50 not over £100 as in the UK and not washing them seems to be a thing. However my son washed his recently after about 8 months from new, and not seen him wearing them since Dickies has become the thing now......


----------



## Thingybob (25 Aug 2022)

Spectric said:


> Jeans seem to be what a lot of much older men wear these days trying to re-live their youth, they still just look like old men in jeans.
> 
> What is very funny is all these women walking around in the remains of a pair of jeans that has come under fierce attack from a pack of rats, rather than constraining the contents various parts bulge out and the stringy parts look like cheese wires.


So what do you wear Spectric mole skin trousers


----------



## Jacob (25 Aug 2022)

Dickies trousers with knee pads for work - last forever. 
Jeans from charity shops. All the best brands turn up eventually for fiver or so. Sometimes hardly worn.


----------



## Thingybob (25 Aug 2022)

Fashion is the biggist con to get a brand /style elevated to an expensive must have , I go with whats comfortable and apt for the pursuit im doing, down here there s no apparent trend in fashion only with holliday makers and they stand out a mile in their brand new clothes . Wear clothes for you not for other people only exception WIFE . Now wheres my jacket with the velvet collar and me cravat


----------



## Spectric (25 Aug 2022)

Thingybob said:


> So what do you wear Spectric mole skin trousers


Definately not, not good wearing parts of an animal being vegetarian. I have done a lot of hill walking and when you see someone with wet jeans in bad conditions you do feel sorry for them. I wear cotton which dry out fast and don't become abrasive, nothing worse than wet jeans and wet feet.


----------



## Thingybob (25 Aug 2022)

Spectric said:


> Definately not, not good wearing parts of an animal being vegetarian. I have done a lot of hill walking and when you see someone with wet jeans in bad conditions you do feel sorry for them. I wear cotton which dry out fast and don't become abrasive, nothing worse than wet jeans and wet feet.


Taint real animal skin


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Aug 2022)

I expect he knows that.


----------



## Cozzer (25 Aug 2022)

In 67/68, I favoured Lee Riders over Levis. I was torn over buying a new pair, or getting a ticket to see Hendrix at Sheffield City Hall.
Hendrix won.
From memory, less than £2....


----------



## Essex Barn Workshop (25 Aug 2022)

I was born/bred in Southend. Falmers had a factory near the town and a factory seconds outlet near the palace theatre called Leo's. 
All the cool kids wore Leo's, it showed you knew what they were and had travelled to buy a pair. It was also quite fun finding the pairs wih different length legs or strange colour patches etc.


----------



## Spectric (25 Aug 2022)

Essex Barn Workshop said:


> I was born/bred in Southend. Falmers had a factory near the town


That was some time ago, what years are you talking, when the Kursaal was still going or after?


----------



## Essex Barn Workshop (26 Aug 2022)

Spectric said:


> That was some time ago, what years are you talking, when the Kursaal was still going or after?


Born '63, shop was still there in the late 70s. No idea when it closed!


----------



## Sideways (27 Aug 2022)

danst96 said:


> Depends how much you want to spend but there's a brand who makes their jeans in Wales using traditional Japanese selvedge denim that will feel like you are wearing concrete pipes for the first 3 weeks as you described. I can't vouch for them personally because they are way out of my price range but I've heard plenty good things about them. (I work in the fashion industry and can vouch for quality going down)
> 
> They are called Hiut Denim Co and all their jeans are hand made in Wales.


I want to say thanks for this. I never knew about Hiut and their website has been fascinating to read. Their jeans look positively ugly to me but my daughter tells me the style is very fashionable among a certain younger demographic.
The "user guide" published on the website is a good read. Nothing to do with the jeans, it's a manifesto of values and aspirations of the company's owners who have clearly been "burnt" in their previous business lives and this comes through strongly in their many statements about what they will and WON'T do at Hiut. This was a great referral but for very different reasons than the one intended. We had an excellent half hour dissecting it


----------

